# U.K. Spouse visa from pakistan



## expatr (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi All I will be reapplying for my spouse visa and would like to know if the following documents are ok or if there is anything I have missed out we have a son who has been granted british citizenship 
Printed application form
Appendix 2
Photos 
Passport
Previous passports 
Tb test
Ielts certificate 
Sponsor letter
Applicant letter 
Previous visa refusal details 
Verified copy of sponsor's passport
Verified copy of son's British passport 
Verified copy of son's birth certificate 
Verified copy of son's ID card 
Sponsor's birth certificate 
Applicant birth certificate 
Verified copy of passports of applicant parents 
Original Urdu nikah nama(marriage certificate)
English translation of urdu nikah nama certified by ministry of foreign affairs 
Nadra marriage certificate 
Financial proof:
Employment contract
Employer letter 
Bank statements of last nine months 
Payslips of last nine months 
Accommodation:
Tenancy agreement 
Property inspection report
Letter from agent giving permission to applicant and our son to stay at property
Proof of relationship:
Flight details 
Wedding cards
Engagement photos 
Wedding photos
Photos of us together 
Photos of us with our son
WhatsApp screenshots 
Bank receipts to show that money has been sent by husband 
Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

What category are you applying under? 

Usually it is 6 months or 12 months of payslips/bank statements etc depending on whether you are applying under A or B.

You are sending 9 months.


----------



## tiger90210 (Apr 29, 2015)

Accomadation verification from local authority is more powerful only need nadra marriage certificate 
Verification of sons passport not needed nor is any other attestation required


----------



## tiger90210 (Apr 29, 2015)

Verified copy of sponsor's passport Verified copy of son's British passport Verified copy of son's birth certificate Verified copy of son's ID card Sponsor's birth certificate Applicant birth certificate Verified copy of passports of applicant parents 


None of the above needs verification 
Applicants parents passport not needed


----------



## expatr (Apr 22, 2014)

Crawford said:


> What category are you applying under?
> 
> Usually it is 6 months or 12 months of payslips/bank statements etc depending on whether you are applying under A or B.
> 
> You are sending 9 months.


hi Crawford

it will be cat a i will include 9 months because thats how long my husband has held his job for. Is that ok or shall i just supply 6months


----------



## expatr (Apr 22, 2014)

tiger90210 said:


> Verified copy of sponsor's passport Verified copy of son's British passport Verified copy of son's birth certificate Verified copy of son's ID card Sponsor's birth certificate Applicant birth certificate Verified copy of passports of applicant parents
> 
> 
> None of the above needs verification
> Applicants parents passport not needed


thanks tiger


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

expatr said:


> hi Crawford
> 
> it will be cat a i will include 9 months because thats how long my husband has held his job for. Is that ok or shall i just supply 6months


You submit 6 months only......... 6 months payslips must show that you will earn 18,600GBP over a 12 month period. You cannot submit 9 months of payslips to show aggregated annual income.

Read the following document regarding Cat A

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...pendix_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement_Final.pdf


----------



## expatr (Apr 22, 2014)

Crawford said:


> You submit 6 months only......... 6 months payslips must show that you will earn 18,600GBP over a 12 month period. You cannot submit 9 months of payslips to show aggregated annual income.
> 
> Read the following document regarding Cat A
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...pendix_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement_Final.pdf


basic salary is over 18600 for the year

6 months payslips show over 9300

the reason i put 9 months is because thats what i have

would it be better to include 9 months or doesnt it make a difference


----------



## expatr (Apr 22, 2014)

another question i have passed IELTS life skills a1 speak and listening does that suffice for english language requirement?


----------



## tiger90210 (Apr 29, 2015)

6 months is the requirement, so you are fine 
Your English requirement is also fine just check the date is still valid I think it's 2 years from the date you passed....


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

expatr said:


> basic salary is over 18600 for the year
> 
> 6 months payslips show over 9300
> 
> ...


You submit 6 months only of payslips and bank statements. 

Do not confuse the process with unnecessary documentation


----------



## tiger90210 (Apr 29, 2015)

Do not complicate the application too much 
And make sure the previous refusal reasons are stated in full.


----------



## expatr (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello everyone
My appointment for biometrics is on Friday 13 April but I can't make it.
I want to know about walk in without appointment 
Is this reliable?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

expatr said:


> Hello everyone
> My appointment for biometrics is on Friday 13 April but I can't make it.
> I want to know about walk in without appointment
> Is this reliable?


NO... make another appointment.


----------



## expatr (Apr 22, 2014)

Crawford said:


> expatr said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone
> ...


Thanx for help


----------



## expatr (Apr 22, 2014)

I will be submitting my documents today and have put together a list of them in the order im going to be sending them

is they in the correct order and ok

Application form
Appendix 2
Passport photos
Ielts certificate
Tb test certificate
Refusal letter explanation
Letter of intro
Sponsor birth certificate
Photocopy of sponsor bio page
Applicant birth certificate
Passport copy of our son
Proof of relationship:
Original nikah nama 
English translation of Urdu nikah nama
Nadra marriage certificate 
Flight details 
Wedding cards
Engagement photos 
Wedding photos 
Photos of us together 
Photos of us with our son
WhatsApp Screenshots 
Bank receipts to show that money has been sent by husband 
Financial proof:
Employment contract
Employer letter 
Bank statements 
Payslips 
Accommodation:
Tenancy agreement 
Property inspection report
Letter from agent giving permission to stay at property 
Receipt of NHS surcharge 
Application fee
Self addressed envelope 

thanks


----------



## expatr (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sponsor birth certificate not required


----------

